# what kind of airbrush/compressor



## knokbumpa14 (Apr 7, 2002)

what would be best, its gonna be used on a bike.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

people will argue with me on this one.....but i got a badger anthem 155..........

it only costed $100 and it does really fine lines too........just got to get real close to the work.......

to spray an airbrush you only need a maximum of 30 psi....and 15 at the least.......


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

I ONLY USE PASCHE DUAL ACTION VL--I HAVE THREE DUAL ACTIONS----I ALSO HAVE 1 SINGLE ACTION PASCHE AS WELL AS AN AIR ERASER BY PASCHE---------I HIGHLY RECOMMEND ALL PASCHE PRODUCTS........PEACE 



Last edited by lowriderlife at Sep 15 2003, 02:31 PM


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

whats a air eraser ?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64_impalas_@Sep 16 2003, 05:54 PM
> *whats a air eraser ?*


 it's like a mini sand blaster used to etch glass----- :biggrin: it's just as big as an airbrush w/ a little gravity cup to put the mica powder in----of course it uses a special powder to blast glass-----peace


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife+Sep 17 2003, 09:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriderlife @ Sep 17 2003, 09:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--64_impalas_@Sep 16 2003, 05:54 PM
> *whats a air eraser ?*


it's like a mini sand blaster used to etch glass----- :biggrin: it's just as big as an airbrush w/ a little gravity cup to put the mica powder in----of course it uses a special powder to blast glass-----peace[/b][/quote]
Hey bro, speaking of glass etching and all, I been engraving glass now for a while but only using a dremel and some diamond bits. I would like to learn how to use a sand blasting tool. Where can I buy one of those guns and what else would I need to get me started. I have a lot of people wanting their windows done.
Thanks,


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royal50+Sep 18 2003, 01:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal50 @ Sep 18 2003, 01:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro, speaking of glass etching and all, I been engraving glass now for a while but only using a dremel and some diamond bits. I would like to learn how to use a sand blasting tool. Where can I buy one of those guns and what else would I need to get me started. I have a lot of people wanting their windows done.
Thanks,[/b][/quote]
Send me a private message if you have any info, thanks.


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife+Sep 18 2003, 01:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriderlife @ Sep 18 2003, 01:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--64_impalas_@Sep 16 2003, 05:54 PM
> *whats a air eraser ?*


it's like a mini sand blaster used to etch glass----- :biggrin: it's just as big as an airbrush w/ a little gravity cup to put the mica powder in----of course it uses a special powder to blast glass-----peace[/b][/quote]
ohho k thanks


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** I have the "IWATA HP-C" with a teflon needle bearing added for automotive paints( $160 ), & the VL as well .. The VL is an excellent acrylic t-shirt airbrush but can also be used in automotive but, the plastic handle cannot hold up to the chemicals like Laquer thinner & Reducers...I have used it alot for automotive before i bought the HP-C so i would have to take the handle off to be safe ...(not everyone keeps paint in the cup)

My HP-C is great to work with .. Sprays a super fine line & It cleans really easy since it is a gravity feed ... I would recommend trying one out --it will last you a lifetime if you take care of it ....Thats my $1.50 worth for ya.......


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Sep 18 2003, 05:30 AM
> *** I have the "IWATA HP-C" with a teflon needle bearing added for automotive paints( $160 ), & the VL as well .. The VL is an excellent acrylic t-shirt airbrush but can also be used in automotive but, the plastic handle cannot hold up to the chemicals like Laquer thinner & Reducers...I have used it alot for automotive before i bought the HP-C so i would have to take the handle off to be safe ...(not everyone keeps paint in the cup)
> 
> My HP-C is great to work with .. Sprays a super fine line & It cleans really easy since it is a gravity feed ... I would recommend trying one out --it will last you a lifetime if you take care of it ....Thats my $1.50 worth for ya.......*


 that is true about the plastic pasche handles-----that is why if you notice most muralist who use them take the plastic handles off----pacshe does make a few airbrushes w/ metal handles as well but a bit more expensive----good luck peace


----------

